# How to play old DOS games on Windows 7 64bit?



## naved.islam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just found my old time favourite game and I would like to play it, but it doesn't work on my laptop so I would like to know how to play it on my Windows 64bit laptop.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 29, 2011)

Google DOSBox.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> Google DOSBox.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 29, 2011)

A little search wouldn't hurt you, eh?

DOSBox.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, I just downloaded it but how to use it? And I think it only works with mounted isos and disks, but the game I have is an application.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 29, 2011)

Install DOSbox

run 'DOSBox 0.74 Options.bat' (from windows. I have dosbox 0.74, you might have a different version)

notepad should open, scroll down to the bottom of the file and add

mount c c:\dosbox

I have a folder in C called dosbox, you can use anything

put your game in c:\dosbox (or whatever folder you use)

run dosbox

you should then have a C>_ prompt, you can now load your game in the old fissioned way by typing in gamename.exe or whatever.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks trying it now


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2011)

It should allow you to mount a folder
http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Basic_Setup_and...ation_of_DosBox

Also I will mention some of the later era dos games got windows 95 versions with added features and hese often work on newer machines or will work in a virtual machine.
Likewise many of the games of that era have either had source released (if it was built on the doom, quake or duke 3d engine definitely have a look) which got ported, fixed and even improved (see source ports), been remade (transport tycoon, jazz jackrabbit, http://drackbolt.blogspot.com/ , http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/dune...title=Main_Page ), had another game engine modded to work with their files (just get the unreal SDK and mod that a bit was once just get the doom engine and mod that a bit) or had updated versions of them (the early GTA games for one, command and conquer got another).



Also many older games appeared on the amiga and other consoles of the era so consider them as well to say nothing of the likes of the SCUMMVM project.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spinal cord, I did what you said but I still didn't get a C> prompt, so what should I do?
BTW: I also have dosbox 0.74.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Spinal cord, I did what you said but I still didn't get a C> prompt, so what should I do?
> BTW: I also have dosbox 0.74.


You should get a frontend, because that makes the configuration of the games easier if you're not that familiar with DOS itself and DOSBox. I can't really recommend one for Windows, though, as I'm on OS X. DBGL is multi-platform and was okay when I used it quite a while ago on OS X.

Thanks Fast6191 for mentioning the Transport Tycoon remake (OpenTTD). I loved this game when I was a kid.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 29, 2011)

I was going to suggest DosBox too


Used it not too long ago on Arch Linux to play Castle Of The Winds 1 and 2, before I got both of them to run properly in Wine, as well as Mario is Missing.

Both CoTW 1 & 2 are now freeware btw, I assume it would work the same way on Windows

Good times.....good times...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 29, 2011)

you can also use dos mount commands and such to navigate to c:\dosbox


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2011)

You can mount any folder on any drive to act as the C:\, too.

For example, if your game was in I:\Games\DOSBox\, do mount C I:\Games\DOSBox\
Then you do cd C:\

This will take you to the emulated C:\ drive. navigate to whichever folder you put the game in (cd [folder]), then type in the filename of the executable file (Examples: a.exe, dagger.exe)


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 29, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Spinal cord, I did what you said but I still didn't get a C> prompt, so what should I do?
> BTW: I also have dosbox 0.74.
> 
> 
> ...



and it boots to a c>_ prompt every time.

hang on, i might not have mentioned the 'c:' part before. sorry.


----------



## doyama (Jun 29, 2011)

Gog.com is also a great place to buy older games that will work on modern computers with minimum fuss. 

Gog does employ DOSBox for its compatiblity, but since they've done the work for you you can at least be assured the game will work as advertised.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2011)

For anyone on MacOS X I can only recommend using Boxer. It's basically DOSBox with a nice GUI that incorporates all of the major configuration options. Your games are stored in packages (folders) with the extension .boxer, that include the ISO and all other necessary files (and it also looks nice





 ).



			
				doyama said:
			
		

> Gog.com is also a great place to buy older games that will work on modern computers with minimum fuss.
> 
> Gog does employ DOSBox for its compatiblity, but since they've done the work for you you can at least be assured the game will work as advertised.


GoG really is the best source for old games that aren't freeware now or if their remakes require you to have the original game's files. Even with 'Beneath a Steel Sky' (which is obviously free) you'll get extras like the original comic book, which was included with retail copies ages ago, as a PDF file. Their attractive prices, no DRM and added extras make it a no brainer when it comes to retro games. [Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with them in any way!]


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 30, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try it right now. BTW: Sorry for the late reply, I went to sleep.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2011)

With DBGL, you don't need to use the command prompst every time you want to play. Just select the directory of the game and voilá! Now you're playing with nostalgia!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay, it works thank you!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought I would add this to the thread.

http://dfendreloaded.sourceforge.net/

Basically a means to make dosbox less intimidating to use.


----------

